# whether you like it or not



## Encolpius

Hello, how so you say that idiom in your language? We use the literal translation. Thanks. 

*Hungarian: Akár tetszik, akár nem.* [akár(whether), tetszik(you like it), nem(not)]


----------



## Prima Facie

Spanish: Lo quieras o no / te guste o no


----------



## itreius

*Croatian*

sviđalo ti se to ili ne [liked - you - it - that - or - not]

Edit: Once again, I forgot the polite/plural versions.

sviđalo vam se to ili ne
sviđalo se to vama ili ne


----------



## phosphore

itreius said:


> *Croatian*
> 
> sviđalo ti se to ili ne [liked - you - it - that - or - not]


 
or

sviđalo se to tebi ili ne


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: дали ти/ви/Ви харесва или не - a literal translation (ти - 2nd p. sg., ви - 2nd p. pl., Ви - polite 2nd p. sg).


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Σ'αρέσει/σας αρέσει δεν σ'αρέσει/σας αρέσει»
sa'resi [sing. 2nd person]/sas a'resi [pl. 2nd person] ðen sa'resi [sing. 2nd person]/sas a'resi [pl. 2nd person]
lit. "you like it, you don't like it"
or
«Είτε σ'αρέσει/σας αρέσει, είτε όχι»
'ite sa'resi [sing. 2nd person]/sas a'resi [pl. 2nd person], 'ite 'oçi
lit. "whether you like it or not"

[ð] is a voiced dental non-sibilant fricative
[ç] is a voiceless palatal fricative


----------



## enoo

In *French*: (not the same verb)
Que tu le veuilles ou non. - Whether you want it or not.


----------



## Orlin

^A version with this verb is possible in Bulgarian too: дали искаш (sg.)/искате (pl. or polite sg.) или не.


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: _..., piditpä siitä tai et._


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Sang ayon ka man o hindi.  * Pilipino: Sa ayaw o sa gusto mo.


----------



## DearPrudence

enoo said:


> In *French*: (not the same verb)
> Que tu le veuilles ou non. - Whether you want it or not.


In *French*, maybe a tiny bit more common:
*"Que ça te plaise ou non !"* (with informal "tu")
*"Que ça vous plaise ou non !"*


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: 
*of je het nu graag hebt, of niet 
Of het je nu bevalt of niet *


----------



## 涼宮

In Japanese is a bit more special about that expression, it doesn't seem to have a fixed one.

You can say 望んでも望まなくても nozondemo nozomanakutemo. Lit: although you wish, although you don't wish.
Also 否が応でも iya ga ou demo lit: even if agreement is a no/unpleasant and 好むと好まざるとにかかわらず konomu to konomazaru to ni kakawarazu. Lit: in spite of/regardless you don't prefer/like and you prefer/like. (～ざる is an archaic way of ending a negative) the latter one is more used within a sentence and not at the beginning. And other options may come up from context, Japanese doesn't have a fixed expression for everything sadly


----------



## Fericire

In Portuguese: "Gostando ou não" (Literally: "Liking it or not", as if the person was saying: "If you like it or not, it doesn't matter").


----------



## إسكندراني

Arabic:
أردت أم لم تريد (Literal, unidiomatic and very clunky)
شئت أم أبيت (idiomaitc; lit: [if] you wished, or [if] you refused)


----------



## AutumnOwl

_*Swedish:*_
_Vare sig du gillar det eller inte_ = whether you like it or not (literal translation)
_Vare sig du vill det eller inte_ = whether you want it or not (is the commonly used expression)


----------



## Rallino

*Turkish:*

*Sevsen de sevmesen de* = (lit. Even if you like it; even if you don't like it)


----------



## Outsider

Fericire said:


> In Portuguese: "Gostando ou não" (Literally: "Liking it or not", as if the person was saying: "If you like it or not, it doesn't matter").


Another widely used idiom in Portuguese (more widely used?) is "quer queira quer não", whether you want it or not.


----------



## jana.bo99

In Slovenian: če ti je všeč, ali ne

B.


----------



## ger4

German:
- _Ob es dir gefällt oder nicht_ - lit.: 'Whether you like it or not' (more formal)
- _Ob es dir passt oder nicht_ - lit.: 'Whether it fits / suits you or not' (informal)


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

ať se ti/vám to líbí nebo ne


Můžete s tím nesouhlasit, můžete proti tomu protestovat, ale to je tak jediné, co s tím můžete dělat. (there are more variants of it)
~
You can disagree with it, you can protest against it, but it's the only thing you can do with it.


----------



## Dymn

*Catalan*:_ t'agradi o no / ho vulguis o no_

lit. you like it or not / you want it or not


----------



## kaverison

Tamil
(unakku) pidikkiratho illayo
(To you) Like it or not

pidikkiratho pidikkalayo like it not like it

Pidikka vittaalum - (even) if you don't like it

As an aside, We don't always have to say (subject, object) - you, your, to you etc. As we build our agglutemate word expressions, it's built in.

un, unnudaiya - your
Unakku- to you
Unnaal - by you
Unnodu - with you


----------



## 810senior

Japanese

泣いても笑っても naitemo warattemo (whether you cry or laugh) e.g. 泣いても笑ってもあと一日(whether you cry or laugh, there's only one day left)


----------



## Messquito

Chinese:
不管你喜不喜歡
Literal.


----------

